# Hospitalization and enrollment



## SteveClark1973 (13 Mar 2013)

I found this forum and need help please.
I completed all enrollment for weapons tech. I did the medical and aptitutdes etc and interview.
After completing everything. I was admitted to the psych. hospital for depression as Canadas mental health system is bs. I got some counseling and things off my mind and I'm in a great frame of mind. Sharper and much stronger. I figure they already have all my health records. Albeit not the new info. I want this position and am not in any dire health whatsoever. Will this info be available to them at BMQ?


----------



## MikeL (13 Mar 2013)

Contact the CFRC you are dealing with and discuss this with them.


----------



## The_Falcon (14 Mar 2013)

The CF won't have your health records unless YOU provide them.  Also at some point you were told, if something changes in your life (medical/legal), then you need to contact your local centre ASAP.  You had better inform the med section you deal with ASAP, because the last thing you want happening, is not having this incident recorded prior to enrollment and the CF finding out about it later.  It "could" potentially lead to you being released as an irregular enrollment, if the CF finds out later, that you never disclosed this hospitilization.


----------



## SteveClark1973 (14 Mar 2013)

Thanks so much. Went into the recruiting center here and updated the info thanks for the advise


----------

